

Ask HN: What is seed funding mostly used for in startups? - faitswulff


======
staunch
Generally employees' salaries are the biggest expense in almost every startup
and at every stage. Hence the saying that "overhead walks on two feet"

------
patio11
Founder living expenses.

------
markterry
I've done quite a bit of initial patent work for startups that paid me with
seed funding. Its important to get your patent applications filed early, so
you can exclude your competitors from entering into your space.

------
niico
It pays your founders life expenses. It usually last 6 months so they can
build their MVP, get some initial traction and go after a larger round without
starving.

